# Track systems



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a compiled list or link for track rail information? 

I'm looking for common known rail height for each brand trac.. as well as height and width of rail material. I did a search but did not come up with anything.. hoping to copy someones homework. 

Thanks,
Robbie


----------

